# I'm in the market for a new all-in-one printer, but



## behdune (Aug 2, 2014)

I recently upgraded my IMac from Snow Leopard to OSX Mavericks and the printers I've looked at so far don't support the newer 10.9 Mavericks.  I think I could download a driver for Mavericks from the manufacturer's website.  Has anyone here had experience with this?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2014)

Have you looked at the apple store website Bev...? they should have all the printers that are compatible with OSX mavericks. However do bear in mind that OSX Yosemite will be released soon , so if you are likely to upgrade further it may be wiser to hold on until then . 

I run OSX Mavericks on my imac which I use in my home office  and have a Kodak all-in-one printer attached which is simple but very good, although  I've had it about 3 years but it's always been compatible with every upgrade


----------



## behdune (Aug 2, 2014)

Hollydolly...thanks for the info.  I thought that I'd checked the Apple store, but will go back & look again.  Am not sure I'll want to upgrade again anytime soon.  I'm still trying to get used to the OSX Mavericks.  I do love my Mac, though.  I don't think I would even know how to use Windows anymore.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Have you looked at the apple store website Bev...? they should have all the printers that are compatible with OSX mavericks. However do bear in mind that OSX Yosemite will be released soon , so if you are likely to upgrade further it may be wiser to hold on until then .
> 
> I run OSX Mavericks on my imac which I use in my home office  and have a Kodak all-in-one printer attached which is simple but very good, although  I've had it about 3 years but it's always been compatible with every upgrade




There is supposed to be a free (beta) upgrade to Yosemite starting in September. 
[video]https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/video/[/video]

My printer is an old Canon all-in-one that's compatible with either my Mac or Windows 7 Prof. computer. 
Being retired,  I print so little that I don't think about it.


----------

